# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Πρόβλημα με διάδρομο GYM

## furtune

Γεια σας εχω ενα περιεργο προβλημα.
Λοιπον , βαζω μπρος το διάδρομο και παιρνει ταχυτητα κανονικα μεχρι εκει που εχει ρυθμιστει η ταχυτητα.Σε οποιαδιποτε ταχυτητα ειτε full ειτε ελαχσιτη χωρις φορτίο επάνω ο διαδρομος λειτουργει αψωγα. Οταν ανεβαινει καποιος επάνω τοτε μετα απο 10 δευτερολεπτα καλης λειτουργειας τοτε η δυναμη περιστροφης πεφτει δραματικα με αποτελεσμα ο διαδρομος να σταματησει.Αμα κατεβεις ξεκινάει σιγα σιγα λες και εχει "τελειωσει η μπαταρια" αλλα μολις βάλεις ελάχιστα το ποδη επάνω σταματα γιατι δεν εχει δυναμη. Αμα το σταματησεις για 5 δευτερα και ξαναβάλεις μπρος παιρνει κανονικα , ανεβαινεις επαν λειτουργει για 10 δευτερα και παλι το ιδιο.

Αλλαξα τους 2 μεγαλους πυκνωτες γιατι ειχαν πριστει λιγο αλλα παλι το ιδιο.
Οταν το μοτερ λειτουργει κανονικα τραβάει 2.5 Α, αμα αυξησεις την ταχυτητα στιγμιαια το ρευμα παει μεχρι 7 Α και μετα επανερχετε στα 2,5. Αμα ανεβεις επανω τράβαει το επιπλεον ρευμα που χρειαζετε για να κρατησει την ταχυτητα αλλα οπως ειπα μετα απο 10 δευτερα σταματαει, το ρευμα πεφτει στα 2,5 Α και δεν ανεβαινει οπως θα ηταν λογικο για να δωσει παραπανω δυναμη.
SA400003.jpgSA400004.jpg
Αυτη ειναι η πλακετα. Τα 3 διοδακια που ειναι επάν στην ψυκτρα ειναι οκ οπως και τα αλλα 2 SCR που ειναι απέναντη απο την ψυκτρα. Τα 2 chip ειναι τα LM324N.
Δεν παει το μυαλο μου κάπου.

----------


## furtune

Δεν εχει τυχει σε κανεναν???

----------


## furtune

Λοιπον παιδια το θεμα λυθηκε. Ολα ηταν στην λυπανση του διαδρομου, κατω απο τον ημάντα. Δεν φτεγανε ουτε ηλεκτρονικα ουτε τιποτα. Θα προτεινα στο φόρουμ να ειχε ενα μενου με λυμενα θεματα, οποιοσ λυνει κατι ας βαλει και την λυση του προβληματος. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## gas_liosia

Γεια σου Βασίλη. Για λίπανση θα σου πρότεινα και εγώ αλλά άργησα λίγα λεπτά μάλλον. Το κακό είναι ότι έχει χωριστεί το forum από το hlektronika.gr και χάνεται η επισκεψιμότητα έτσι. Το θέμα βέβαια είναι ότι λύθηκε το πρόβλημά σου, και ένα παραπάνω ότι βρήκες λύση μόνος σου!
Καλές γιορτές!

----------


## furtune

Ξερετε ειναι καλο που εχουμε ενα φόρουμ να ρωταμε για διαφορα θεματα αλλα , αμα ειχε και ενα μενου το φορουμ θα γινοταν ακομα πιο δυνατο. Αυτα ειχα να πω.

Καλες γιορτες σε όλους.

----------

